# dams first litter



## lourdes (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm very curious what your thoughts are on a dams first litter, is this a good thing because the breeder has nothing to go by as far as prior pups. The pair i'm specifically speaking of is Jerry and Loretta, out of Von der Falkenhein 
Line-breeding for the progency of Jerry von der Hube and VD Loretta Vepeden
Any thoughts appreciated, thank you.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, it's not like you can find out what a dog produces without doing a breeding. So for every second breeding, there's going to be a first....


----------

